# How long after your 'show' did baby arrive?



## Carleyx

Hi, 
Just popping over from 3rd Tri. Hope you don't mind. 
:flower:

Today I've had what I think is my 'bloody show' and just wondering how long it takes from actual experiences. . .

Thanks in advance. :D xx


----------



## feedindy

I think different for everyone. But for me, my bloody show came after my water broke.


----------



## Breezy

Never had a show!


----------



## CLH_X3

Umm from about 8-10 hours after x


----------



## Chaos

Carleyx said:


> Hi,
> Just popping over from 3rd Tri. Hope you don't mind.
> :flower:
> 
> Today I've had what I think is my 'bloody show' and just wondering how long it takes from actual experiences. . .
> 
> Thanks in advance. :D xx

I had my show and she came out 48 hrs later


----------



## Libra Mariah

I never had a show. Don't believe all the stuff people say about mucus plugs either!


----------



## Starmoon

Mine was about 78 hours before but I was induced and doubt he would have come so quickly of his own accord! My friend had her show nearly 3 weeks before!


----------



## Inge

for me my water broke at 9:30pm and when I went in at 1:30am I went to the loo and there was blood. That was the only show I had
also Libra - I never lost my plug - I dont think I lost anything other then water and that little bit of blood. Nver noticed and plug


----------



## Tiffa130

4 hours. But I had my show 5 hours into labour, about 15minutes after my water broke


----------



## LaLaBelle

.


----------



## SiberianLover

I went into labor the next day, but I also had 40 hours of labor, so by the time I finally had her it had been a few days.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

You probably don't want to hear this, but 2-3 weeks!


----------



## Seity

2 hours. I was well into labor before I had my show.


----------



## RDC24

My show happened on a Wednesday. My water broke the Friday of that week. :) TWO DAYS.


----------



## kmumtobe

First sign of labour beginning, bubba was born 28 hours later x


----------



## lovealittle1

3 days


----------



## bigbetty

About 2 weeks - I had my show around my due date but had to be induced when I was 12 days late and Fran arrived the next morning xx


----------



## Natsku

Had my bloody show on the monday night and she was born on the tuesday evening. Labour was already starting though when I had my bloody show.


----------



## charlotte-xo

had my show early hours of monday morning, he was born later that day at 6:00pm.

<3


----------



## fidget

had my show on a monday
waters broke tuesday
baby came wednesday
:)


----------



## Emmy1987

LMAO I had my show on the Tuesday, waters leaked after that but I thought it was more show/plug :dohh: only cottoned on on Saturday, went to hospital and they induced me (eventually... sore spot) and she arrived early hours Monday morning :) so about 6 days in total :)


----------



## moomin momma

Had my show Wednesday lunchtime, proper contractions started about 4pm the same day (I'd been having Braxton Hicks for weeks). Established labour (admitted to hospital) about 3am on Thursday morning. Baby was born on Friday morning at 00:52.


----------



## Faffalina

Next day x

oh and i was already in labour when i had my show


----------



## Snowball

I had my show right after Louie was born :wacko:


----------



## whoops

About 20 minutes... I only got my show when I was ready to start pushing.


----------



## Pixxie

My contractions started within 24 hrs xx


----------



## My_First

Thursday 7pm, had a show and leaking waters. Contractions started 12am that night. Baby didnt come until 4am on Sunday, by C section and after induction drugs.


----------



## kandbumpx

12 hours...


----------



## kandbumpx

^^ I'd been in labour around 12 hours before I got my show too..


----------



## Lety

My show was the first sign of labour for me. It happened around 4.30pm, contractions started at 5pm and baby was born 3.17am x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

First sign of labour for me and he was born less than 6 hours later (2nd baby).


----------



## 3011busyyear

Show, mucas plug (definitely a difference between this and a show) and contractions all started within about an hour of each other. Baby born about 28hrs later by section.


----------



## KayBea

It is different for everyone.
I had my show while in labour & 9cm dilated.

Xxx


----------



## LilLickysBump

I wet into labour @ 7.50am @ around 7pm i had a show of blood.At just after midnight i lost my mucus plug, my waters broke 2 hours later on the table and i had her 3 hours after that. x


----------



## tina3747

1st sign of labour for me both times! Had show about 5am, contractions started an hour later, first baby 11.30pm this time 7.11pm.


----------



## rwhite

24 hours almost exactly :flow:


----------



## jessica716

I didn't have a show!! I was wearing sanitary pads for weeks waiting for a show but nothing... then on the morning i was 38 weeks my waters broke while i was still in bed and 36 hours of labour later i had my little man...

But no show at all!! lol xx (Well possibly while i was pushing but nothing definitely before then!)


----------



## leahsbabybump

i lost my mucus plug three weeks before i didnt have a bloody show until i had a sweep then she was born the next day with my first baby i had my bloody show about 5 days before i had him


----------



## bathbabe

I lost my plug 2weeks before
I had my show 7hours into my labour 3hours before i gave birth


----------



## CharlieKeys

With Henry I got a bloody show at about 3am, went to hospital & got sent home at 5am, contractions started at 5.30am, in hospital by 9.30am & Henry was born at 4pm the same day :)


----------



## teal

I had my show after my sweep and LO was born the next day xx


----------



## blinkybaby

I had my show after my sweep when I was in actual early labour anyway so it wasn't a natural show. Baby came the next day.xx


----------



## k4th

I had 'bits' of a show for about a week & then a big, bloody show after a sweep (sorry tmi!). Labour started about 4 hours after the big show and my baby girl was born 24hours after the show


----------



## Rockell8788

I lost some plug Friday morning and again Saturday born, woke up sunday to actual blood and baby came less than an hour after the blood


----------



## Odd Socks

i had my show the saturday night, labour started monday morning, bella arrived tuesday morning.
xx


----------



## Bocket

Bloody show 6.30am Saturday morn- baby 10.16pm Sunday :-D at 39+6


----------



## molly76

Had a sweep on wed show on Fri, contractions started sun night and baby was born early Mon morn!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Mine happened over the few days before i gave birth but it was still going on during labour until my waters broke x


----------



## GeorgeyGal

erm it didnt, i had a sweep 14 days overdue and had a bloody show the next morning but ended up being induced at 17 days over. x


----------



## welshprincess

had my bloody show 3am he was here at 2:10pm :)


----------



## bbyno1

I had my show around 3 in the morning. Had my midwife appointmet at 11 that day and she said i was in early labour. Aliyah was born the next morning


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

3 weeks.


----------



## Mizze

Erm - had my show on Dec 29th - LO born by C-section on the 13th January because my body refused to go into labour

Sorry! 

Mizze xx


----------



## sequeena

My show started in the 3rd and continued right until I gave birth on the 7th.


----------



## sarah0108

went into labour the same day both times


----------



## Crannog

next day


----------



## Courtcourt

the day i went into labor :)


----------



## Samantha675

I had a show that morning. My water broke at 6 pm. He was born the next morning.


----------



## gamblesrh

with my first one it was about 24 hours before i went into labor after it came out and my last 2 children i dont remember ever seeing it happen


----------



## Carleyx

Aw thanks ladies. :flower:


x


----------



## PeanutBean

I had my show at 1.30am, contractions started 6.30pm, baby born 4.30pm next day.


----------



## Sooz

Around 5 hours :D


----------



## xxEMZxx

Didn't have it till I was way into labour, only know that because midwife decided to tell me lol.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I had Lo 4 hours after having my show. With DD1 and 2 I never had one though. :)


----------



## Rachyroux

had my bloody show at 9am on the 7th July, contractions started at 2/3 pm ish, had my baby at 1;02 am :)


----------



## amerikiwi

Had show on due date, labour started 40+1, and daughter was born at 40+2


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Had show on Saturday eve after hula hooping on the wii fit lol. Then went into labour 5am Monday and LO born 10.45am Tuesday. Good luck :) xxx


----------



## Holpop

3 days!


----------



## mummymunch

i lost my mucus plug at 5:30pm then i had a bloody show at about 7pm on the wednesday, had LO at 4:43pm the next day!


----------



## wilbz

4 days later


----------



## NicolleM.T.B.

I never ever had a show!! haha


----------



## kezziek

I never had a show before each labour either. 
i think i just passed mine giving birth. i know this time the midwife pointed it out to me but all i could see was a big mess on the floor where she had just broke my waters, yum!


----------



## minidancer

I started getting blood streaked cm from 35 weeks, waters broke first and had LO at 38+5. Midwife told me I wouldn't reach my due date as I had started getting a small show so early


----------



## AimeeM

My show came when I was 7cm dilated and the MW broke my waters!


----------



## HappyMumtobe

I was induced at 6pm, had show at 2am. gave birth after 4.5 hrs at 7.20 am


----------



## emma0802

I had a sweep on Wednesday 21st had little bleeding after and some pains but still sat here waiting will be ten days over tomorrow and fed up of waiting being induced next Wednesday 28th cant believe how long they leave you :( I'm also 2cm dilated and for last few days been having bad shooting pains below i have been told this is just baby's head moving around anybody else in the same situation ... overdue or due to be induced, i have already had two children maddison who is 4 and Grace who is 1 and both births were totally different but even though i know what to expect i'm still scared :(


----------



## LorelaiLana

I was induced, had a show 10 min before contraction began. My labour progressed pretty quickly after that.


----------



## Feathers

My show came around 48 hours before my waters broke...and I had a long labour so it was around 4 days before baby arrived from the show.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Started losing it a couple of days before it fully came away on the morning of the day I had her but I was already in labour then.


----------



## bassdesire

24 hours


----------

